

Timdd.com - international time made easy - rlm
http://timdd.com

======
mooism2
Is this yours?

My local timezone is GMT, which is correctly detected. I set a timer for 2200
CET tomorrow, which it equates to... 2200 GMT tomorrow.

Tomorrow is not spelled 02/10/2011 where I am. Use the word for the month,
people will get confused otherwise.

Putting the timer in the title bar is a nice touch, very slick.

